# Mazzer SJ Where To Look?



## Jack D (Jan 10, 2020)

I have recently decided I would like to upgrade from a SGP to a Mazzer super jolly or mini (used).

I will be looking out for them in all the usual places ebay, gumtree and the for sale section here.

I wondered if there are any other places I should be looking? I've thought about looking for some espresso repair companies on the odd chance they have one.

Any other ideas?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Log on to United Baristas Marketplace. Mostly ex cafe equipment which may be what you're after.

There's a Super Jolly on there now for £175


----------



## Jack D (Jan 10, 2020)

lake_m said:


> Log on to United Baristas Marketplace. Mostly ex cafe equipment which may be what you're after.
> 
> There's a Super Jolly on there now for £175


 Great thanks I'll take a look.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Also put up some automated eBay searches for things like "Mazzer grinder" or "Luigi grinder", plus any other ones which might let you catch a slightly mislabelled bargain if it doesn't show up in most people's searches. They may require a lot of work though!

Normally they seem to pop up here in the forum for sale quite often, pricier but you get greater certainty on it working as expected.


----------



## Jack D (Jan 10, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Also put up some automated eBay searches for things like "Mazzer grinder" or "Luigi grinder", plus any other ones which might let you catch a slightly mislabelled bargain if it doesn't show up in most people's searches. They may require a lot of work though!
> 
> Normally they seem to pop up here in the forum for sale quite often, pricier but you get greater certainty on it working as expected.


 Thanks will do, I'm in no rush to buy so hopefully I can find a cheap grinder needing a bit of TLC.


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

I have one for sale for £100 located in surrey if you're interested?


----------



## Jack D (Jan 10, 2020)

abs said:


> I have one for sale for £100 located in surrey if you're interested?


 Definitely, although I'm in South Yorkshire would you be willing to post?


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

i will inquire about the postage.


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

The grinder is stored away, i havent used it for a few months now due aquiring other grinders. I bought it from a shop owner whos cafe went bust and spent about a year using it. I will post some pics.


----------



## islandlad (Feb 8, 2019)

abs said:


> I have one for sale for £100 located in surrey if you're interested?


 Is this by any chance still available?


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

islandlad said:


> Is this by any chance still available?


 yes but collection only


----------



## NikC (May 6, 2020)

Hello, is this still available?


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes but collection only from Woking Surrey


----------



## NikC (May 6, 2020)

Hi abs I sent you a pm


----------

